# entrance music ?



## h2o (Sep 11, 2009)

any good suggestions 4 fight entrance music:thumb


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

theres been a post on this before http://www.uk-mma.co.uk/events-tournaments/1023-entrance-music.html , ive come out to prodigy spitefire mostly. whatever gets you into that frame of mind to fight.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Fireman paul (Aug 29, 2009)

Surely got to be Prodigy - Smack my bitch up


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

It's all about this -

YouTube - Refused - New Noise Music Video


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

AndyMulz said:


>


Had no idea that was Oasis'. Mostly because Snatch is one of my favourite films, which makes it almost embarrassing to admit. Oh well.

Live and learn.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Not an mma fighter myself but these always fire me up when the workouts get sluggish

greatest speech ever


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Kunoichi said:


> Had no idea that was Oasis'. Mostly because Snatch is one of my favourite films, which makes it almost embarrassing to admit. Oh well.
> 
> Live and learn.


Its their entrance music at all their gigs.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

always wanted to come out to War - Why cant we be friends, but never had the balls to do it


----------



## h2o (Sep 11, 2009)

must say prodigy smack my bitch ,is the 1 think,gona b ard to beat......


----------



## h2o (Sep 11, 2009)

ed dne in now da sandman,good,very good


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

So many fighters have enter sandman, great song though....

Oasis - morning glory

I know the song's about getting an erection but the helicopter sounding intro, strong guitar strokes, bam this gets me in the mood..

All your dreams are made

When you're chained to (your) mirror with (your) razor blade

Today's the day that all the world will see

Another sunny afternoon

(I'm) walking to the sound of your favorite tune

Tomorrow never knows what it doesn't know too soon

Need a little time to wake up

Need a little time to wake up wake up

Need a little time to wake up

Need a little time to rest your mind

You know you should so I guess you might as well

-------------------------

or another Prodigy track:

YouTube - The Prodigy - No Good (start the dance)

This is a crazy fight intro track...

your no good for me

i don't need nobody

don't need no one

that's no good for me

crazy


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

TheIceman5 said:


>


I take it you sprint to the cage and dive in before it finishes haha.

have u listened to that clip


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

AndyMulz said:


> I take it you sprint to the cage and dive in before it finishes haha.
> 
> have u listened to that clip


Lol, he obviously launches him self from a cannon and takes out the ring announcer on the way to his corner!


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

TheIceman5 said:


>


Wow a song shorter than Song 2.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> Wow a song shorter than Song 2.


ha ha


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Haha aye i have listened to the song, and i have also seen it live. I like the cannon idea :yes:. In all seriousness i wouldn't have it for my entrance song, it would be hilarious though  .


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

If you have on of these -

http://i.ehow.com/images/GlobalPhoto/Articles/4612717/86138_Full.jpg

You can (and should) come out to this -


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

You will obviously have to do a slo-mo run to the cage/ring!


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmm, I've come out to some different ones - totally on opposite ends of the spectrum.

No Warning - Behind These Walls

Ian Brown - Fear

Blitz - Warriors

Oasis - Rock n' Roll Star

Beastie Boys - Fight for your Right

there's more i'm sure...


----------



## zero_dragunov (Aug 29, 2009)

MMAunltd said:


> Hmm, I've come out to some different ones - totally on opposite ends of the spectrum.
> 
> No Warning - Behind These Walls
> 
> ...


Awesome for having No Warning


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

zero_dragunov said:


> Awesome for having No Warning


Just looked back and seen your other post saying that's what you'd use...I came out to it twice. Decent length intro..not too long. And then walk out when it kicks in, BOOM!

Contemplated short fuse also but didn't bother.

I intend to come out to Cro Mags one time.


----------



## zero_dragunov (Aug 29, 2009)

MMAunltd said:


> Just looked back and seen your other post saying that's what you'd use...I came out to it twice. Decent length intro..not too long. And then walk out when it kicks in, BOOM!
> 
> Contemplated short fuse also but didn't bother.
> 
> I intend to come out to Cro Mags one time.


Yeh i didnt see yours when i posted it, crazy coincidence haha. Which Cro Mags song? i like malfunction.


----------

